
Notes on Category Theory with examples from basic mathematics - ivan_ah
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.10642
======
ivan_ah
This beginner-friendly resource was mentioned in the ACT 2020 pre-conference
tutorial yesterday.

See
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCOXjXDLt3pYPE63bVbsV...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCOXjXDLt3pYPE63bVbsVfA41_wa3sZOh)
for video recordings of all the tutorials, which were are all excellent.
Highly recommended for anyone interested in abstract nonsense ;)

